# iPhone Xr



## Tiff 2938 (11 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour, je souhaiterai acheter l’iphone XR mais au vu du prix de celui ci en France, j’aurai aimé savoir, si je l’achète au Canada est-ce que je pourrai l’utiliser en France, avec le réseau 4G, etc...?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2018)

C'est le modèle A1984 (US) ?


----------



## Tiff 2938 (12 Décembre 2018)

Oui


----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2018)

Le modèle A1984 (US) ne fonctionnera pas sur les réseaux européens


----------



## Gegesse (31 Mars 2019)

Tiff 2938 a dit:


> Bonjour, je souhaiterai acheter l’iphone XR mais au vu du prix de celui ci en France, j’aurai aimé savoir, si je l’achète au Canada est-ce que je pourrai l’utiliser en France, avec le réseau 4G, etc...?


Bonjour
Jai eu le meme souci hieravec mon xr, achete y a exactement une semaine.

Hier il etait chargee a 50% et soudainement il ne sallumait plus, jai aussi essaye les manip de apple ( touche volume et acceuil ) mais rien a faire. Puis ce matin je je sais pas pourquoi et comment il s'est remis a sallumer et ma batterie etaitn a 1% !!!!!!

Tu as ete voir apple? Et quest ce quils t'ont dit?

Merci de ta reponse


----------

